# The Ravens House - April 2016



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2016)

The Ravens House​

I thought I would show you all a place myself and Cunningplan an Blod went too earlier this year, considering I need to clear some memory card space as over the last month all I have done is go into abandoned buildings, some brilliant some unseen until I decide to share them. I had located a fair few places last year, which needed to be investigated an clearly staying away from forums and the usual I wanted to track down unseen places, so we was on the hunt!

After arriving in wales late in the evening, Cunningplan met myself an blod and we went with our plan as follows, eat and get some rest, then have 3 days of hitting our targets, which had been planned for almost a month, early start saw us head to this old house as we drove past it certainly had a dark vibe, I dont mean eerie I mean dark inside, then again we only saw the chimney and the windows but still...lighting was going to be an issue especially with the gloomy sky an rain, after tackling barbed wire and tonnes of bushes (still digging out thorns later that day) we was inside and it sure as hell was dark, so despite all rooms minus landing are light painted, I have tried to keep them natural as possible (minus b/w shots) no point editing to give a place false looks. 

Unsure how long the place was abandoned for but it held a few delights despite the lighting issues, the books upstairs seemed stuck to the shelf an each other, an with foliage coming in upstairs it was rather beautiful to see nature at its best, upstairs though was rather interesting an weirdly enough despite the massive hole downstairs near the kitchen the rest of the house was sturdy as a rock  

Certainly one I am glad we went too first as the rest of the day just brought on epic.




































































I know when I started posting this month I was not going to post my first wales trip photos, but I needed memory card space, as I keep buying 8GB cards an filling them up so quick, cheers for looking once again and more coming soon


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 13, 2016)

Another great find from your trip, Thanks for posting.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2016)

nicely shot mate


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2016)

Really captured the atmosphere of that place Mocking Bird...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice photographs. You were right about being dark inside but it adds to the mood.


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2016)

A smashed telly and a shed load of books, I would have liked the folk who lived here, Nice Work, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2016)

What a beauty,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Another great find from your trip, Thanks for posting.



Thank you dude, was a brilliant trip, in wonderful company, your always welcome dude!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2016)

smiler said:


> A smashed telly and a shed load of books, I would have liked the folk who lived here, Nice Work, Thanks



A perfect world no tv just books and the great outdoors cheers smiler


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs. You were right about being dark inside but it adds to the mood.



Made the place different thats for sure  thank you!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow this place is amazing! Excellent photos as always Mockingbird


----------



## Highbury (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad you uncovered this place Mockingbird, I saw your update recently about finding new places, think I'm not the only one that enjoys your reports an new places! Love the door shot too!


----------



## tazong (Apr 24, 2016)

I am in the minority here i guess but its just all a little to dark for me - i think its ok for a few photos but the whole set just looks really bleak and really toned down.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

A great set of atmospheric pics - you was right to keep them as natural as possible. I love trawling through old books - so would've been in there a good while!!! Looking forward to seeing more of your Welsh trip. Great stuff


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

tazong said:


> I am in the minority here i guess but its just all a little to dark for me - i think its ok for a few photos but the whole set just looks really bleak and really toned down.



I guess you cannot please everyone, but everyone takes pictures differently, an some edit "stupidly" I just wanted to keep these as they where when I saw the rooms in torch light, so light painting the rooms and keeping the same consistent technique I have always used was a must, alas not much you can do in dark conditions and I refuse to use any type of flash on camera, ruins the feel and atmosphere, cheers though!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> A great set of atmospheric pics - you was right to keep them as natural as possible. I love trawling through old books - so would've been in there a good while!!! Looking forward to seeing more of your Welsh trip. Great stuff



I agree no point giving the place a makeover in some type of editing many use, the old books where lovely to see especially stacked up as they was in one of the downstairs rooms! cheers dude!


----------



## tazong (Apr 26, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> I guess you cannot please everyone, but everyone takes pictures differently, an some edit "stupidly" I just wanted to keep these as they where when I saw the rooms in torch light, so light painting the rooms and keeping the same consistent technique I have always used was a must, alas not much you can do in dark conditions and I refuse to use any type of flash on camera, ruins the feel and atmosphere, cheers though!



I have always loved your posts bud , not so much that one , it's only my opinon not that that's worth much anyway, I can guess we all have different outlooks on things and perspectives.
It was not said as a direct criticism , just my view but with me what you see is what you get , a honest and truthful answer.
You have to be truthful with yourself if you want to be truthful with others.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice photographs, makes it atmospheric and moody.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 25, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs, makes it atmospheric and moody.



Why thank you Hugh! only just seen this as been absent from glad you like how atmospheric an moody they are, I decide to keep this style consistent


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Why thank you Hugh! only just seen this as been absent from glad you like how atmospheric an moody they are, I decide to keep this style consistent



Yep. Tazong uses the word "dark", I used the words "atmospheric and moody" see, placing my words carefully. But if I go back to any of your posts that is what I see in your photography.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 27, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Yep. Tazong uses the word "dark", I used the words "atmospheric and moody" see, placing my words carefully. But if I go back to any of your posts that is what I see in your photography.



I guess its what makes my photography stand out, an separates me from most, I grew up with old black an white heavily contrasted styles of photos, so I try my best to give it that feel but obviously nothing beats a film camera, even "editing" doesnt. Thank you all the same and peoples opinions apples/oranges some like it, others hate it, I guess dark abandoned places are not meant to be bright an cheerful thus creating the atmosphere


----------

